# Steer "hanging out"



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will try to get a picture when I can. I recently purchased a banded bull calf (with mama). He was April May calf (Scottish Highland) banded probably mid Aug. After a few days while he was still in tact I noticed his Johnson was hanging out a couple inches. I was hoping this would go away when he became a steer but to no avail. Pretty sure he is now a steer and he is still showing off his remaining manhood. Hanging a couple inches out. Any thoughts?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe he's just happy to see you?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes it takes about 60-90 days for the hormones to completely leave the body after castration. As long as both testicles were removed, you should see results in time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have seen where people actually banded a calf and only got one nut instead of both.


----------

